# Warning about bones



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

I dont usually give my dogs bones, but someone was coming to see me and was scared of all dogs, last time my son complained about all the noise they made, so i got them bones from the pet shop, 
Lya started bein sick, in the morning still sick i took her to the vet, she had to get bowel surgery to remove the bits that wouldnt pass through.
More than furious and upset at myself for putting her through all of that:devil::censor::censor::censor::devil:







[/URL]


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Awwwwww so sorry to hear that. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Debbie1962 said:


> Awwwwww so sorry to hear that. Hope she feels better soon.


Thanks, she came home today after spending the night, she is 11 so was extra worried, ben in bits, and so angry at myself, she goes back again tomorrow to get checked again. she will make me feel guilty about that!


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

scottishbluebird said:


> ..... so i got them bones from the pet shop .....


That them roasted cow bones, Scotty? Okay to let them lick the marrow out of. Then, best removed and binned securely. Bones like that aren't good for a Dog in any way.

Now; I feed my lot raw, human grade, breast of lamb. Whole different ball game! Bones are 'soft', see? Cleans their teeth, at one end. Their bums (Anal glands) at the other. Had Dogs I've fed that all their lives. Happy and healthy on it.

But, I can well imagine you don't want to hear about Any bones now. Understandable.

Okay. Ever want to give the Dogs something to occupy them? Get a _genuine_ " Nylabone™ ". I wouldn't go near cheapo copies. But, the genuine ones are great. Dogs like them ~ for some reason ~ and they don't ingest them, so no harm. Keep a Dog quietly gnawing away for hours :thumb:


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

Any cooked bones are a big no-no, sadly pet shops still sell them though.

Raw none weight bearing bones are safe though :2thumb:

Kongs stuffed with their usual food, you can soak the kibble in them and freeze them to make them last longer or freeze wet/raw food - keeps them occupied for a while!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

We've never fed our dogs bones as they can become unpredictable when they have one . A no - no with kids around .

I actually thought it was only chicken/ poultry bones they couldn't have - told they were brittle ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Zinc; Bird bones are absolutely fine ~ even Great ~ grub for Dogs. Just NEVER cooked! :gasp:

RAW birds bones are actually quite spongy. Thus, things like chickens wings, turkey necks and 'whole', stripped carcasses are very popular Dog staples.

But, yes; _Cooked_ bird bones are just a horrible death sentence. Like offering a handful of needles to a Dog.

And ye very right, about Dogs with bones and kiddies. I feed all my Dogs in separate rooms / cages. Always ensuring the free ones have finished and are relaxing, before letting them together again. I have no kids. I just don't need the drama of Dogs kicking off.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

el Snappo said:


> That them roasted cow bones, Scotty? Okay to let them lick the marrow out of. Then, best removed and binned securely. Bones like that aren't good for a Dog in any way.
> 
> Now; I feed my lot raw, human grade, breast of lamb. Whole different ball game! Bones are 'soft', see? Cleans their teeth, at one end. Their bums (Anal glands) at the other. Had Dogs I've fed that all their lives. Happy and healthy on it.
> 
> ...


yes, its the cow bones, she has been sick again, sitting up with her, all snotty with crying, tried to wake OH up, he just kept snoring:bash: hmmmm that hammer might wake him.....:blush:


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Scotty; _What_ has she thrown up, since the op'? 

It's probably just a reaction to the surgery / drugs. I'm guessing it'd be very liquid / slimy?

Obviously, they would have given ye written instructions on when, and how, to feed her again? If they're worth a toss, that is ..... Otherwise, ye just get an itemised bill!

I've got to turn in very shortly. But, I'll be fretting till I pass out. And I'll be thinking of Lya and you.

Please make my day and leave a post to say she's woke up seeming much better.

Ye must be aware though, obviously, that eleven years is pretty much it, for a SBT? What ever the outcome here; See it as The Gypsys Warning.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hope Lya feels better soon. 

It's already been typed but cooked bones are indeed bad for dogs if they're injested. No idea why pet shops sell them. It's ridiculous. 

Nearly all raw bones are absolutely fine for dogs and FREE from the butcher. Although if you've got a power chewer DON'T get load bearing bones off cattle. They can actually break teeth. Typhon gets all many of lamb bones. Racks of ribs, spine etcetera. Great for a dog. Plus they firm up their stools too.

Typhon also absolutely loves the solid Nylon bones. He'll chew on his daily. Great for teeth. Obviously they don't have the health benefits a raw bone does though. 

Once again hope the little lass perks up quickly.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm still trying to get my head around why pet shops are still selling rawhide chews, never mind these cooked bones! :sad:

They're positively dangerous and yet they are still selling them and people are still buying them


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I've got a couple of these in different sizes for my little man.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nylabone-Extreme-Chewers-Chicken-Flavour/dp/B0002ASPT6

And also another one. Absolutely brilliant. Not as good as raw bones but these can be chewed every single day. Raw bones need to be fed 3 times a week or so. They can cause constipation if fed too regularly.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

el Snappo said:


> Zinc; Bird bones are absolutely fine ~ even Great ~ grub for Dogs. Just NEVER cooked! :gasp:
> 
> RAW birds bones are actually quite spongy. Thus, things like chickens wings, turkey necks and 'whole', stripped carcasses are very popular Dog staples.
> 
> ...




Makes sense we were told to never give ours the KFC chicken leftovers ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just to show I practice what I preach. A quick video and pics of my little man enjoying raw bones. 

https://youtu.be/fuJ75hzXIFU


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Came straight here, looking for word on Lya. I'm hoping then that 'No news is good news' holds in this case?


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

el Snappo said:


> Scotty; _What_ has she thrown up, since the op'?
> 
> It's probably just a reaction to the surgery / drugs. I'm guessing it'd be very liquid / slimy?
> 
> ...


Thats what she threw up, hasnt again, drinking but wont touch any chicken (no bones !!) or scrambled egg, had bit of diarrhoea, vet wants to see her again tomorrow


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

scottishbluebird said:


> Thats what she threw up, hasnt again, drinking but wont touch any chicken (no bones !!) or scrambled egg, had bit of diarrhoea, vet wants to see her again tomorrow


I can understand her not wanting to eat. Fantastic she's drinking though. Fingers and toes crossed she's over the worst of it.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> I can understand her not wanting to eat. Fantastic she's drinking though. Fingers and toes crossed she's over the worst of it.


I have everything crosses too!
Will NEVER forgive myself thhough:whip:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

scottishbluebird said:


> I have everything crosses too!
> Will NEVER forgive myself thhough:whip:


I know that feeling. An email to the pet shop too to vent a bit might help.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Christ almighty! The Relief has just crashed over me like a cleansing wave! I hadn't a clue how wired I've been, all day, ducking in and out of here to hear she's okay!

Feel like I've just shed off a lead lined jacket :2thumb:

That's truly Great news, Scots. The anesthesia alone would leave her feeling like crap. Throwing up is also an expected side effect.

Right, well, I don't know about anyone else. But, I'm off to bounce off the walls with delight and go walk amongst my Dogs with a new spring in my step! :notworthy:


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Just really pleased she's ok

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

My English bull terrier got a large piece of rawhide stuck in his throat a few months back. Managed to retrieve it with some long forceps used for feeding the snakes. Won't ever use them again. I use nylabones now.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Debbie1962 said:


> My English bull terrier got a large piece of rawhide stuck in his throat a few months back. Managed to retrieve it with some long forceps used for feeding the snakes. Won't ever use them again. I use nylabones now.


Obviously the like isn't for the accident. 7 or so years ago I was in the bath (apologies for the mental image). Samson was chewing on a massive rawhide bone. Looked again and it'd gone. Couldn't get my head around it. Samson got up and started choking. Thankfully by the time I'd shot out if the bath he'd coughed it up. Must have been at least 9 inches. Never used rawhide since. 

Typhon will never get any.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Wasn't there a stink about those rawhide products, some years ago? Something along the lines that they're produced in third world shyte holes and had been found to vector salmonella, and worse?

Apropos to nothing in particular; My lot are mad for horses hoof clippings. In fact, I have to govern their behavior very closely, once the farrier's been. There's nothing they'll guard so closely as a nice bite of hoof.

Weird bloody things!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> Wasn't there a stink about those rawhide products, some years ago? Something along the lines that they're produced in third world shyte holes and had been found to vector salmonella, and worse?
> 
> Apropos to nothing in particular; My lot are mad for horses hoof clippings. In fact, I have to govern their behavior very closely, once the farrier's been. There's nothing they'll guard so closely as a nice bite of hoof.
> 
> Weird bloody things!


Pandora goes mad for Typhon's nail clippings. I always end up losing the odd one. Pandora always finds it.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

el Snappo said:


> Christ almighty! The Relief has just crashed over me like a cleansing wave! I hadn't a clue how wired I've been, all day, ducking in and out of here to hear she's okay!
> 
> Feel like I've just shed off a lead lined jacket :2thumb:
> 
> ...


I'm the same, i worry about other peoples pets too, and the relief when things are ok is immense, i get so up set when not.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Lyla has been nibbling on chicken most of today, and nudging anyone who dares stop petting her :2thumb:
She was meant to see the vet today, he phoned to say that if she was improving, not being sick and wound looked ok to not stress her by bringing her in, which was good as couldnt get a taxi, tried booking one hours early, so would have had to get bus, barely 10 min, but thought the rattling might not be great, only 15 min walking, but it would hurt us both!


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

:2thumb: I'm So pleased to hear that! Nibbling chicken, bless her! :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Absolutely bloody fantastic news.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Debbie1962 said:


> My English bull terrier got a large piece of rawhide stuck in his throat a few months back. Managed to retrieve it with some long forceps used for feeding the snakes. Won't ever use them again. I use nylabones now.





el Snappo said:


> Wasn't there a stink about those rawhide products, some years ago? Something along the lines that they're produced in third world shyte holes and had been found to vector salmonella, and worse?
> 
> Apropos to nothing in particular; My lot are mad for horses hoof clippings. In fact, I have to govern their behavior very closely, once the farrier's been. There's nothing they'll guard so closely as a nice bite of hoof.
> 
> Weird bloody things!


I just don't understand why pet shops are still selling rawhide chews for dogs - you're right - they're dangerous!

Why Rawhide Is Dangerous For Your Dog!


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Lyla is doing so well, eating well and even chucking toys around and playing, keep trying to get her to chill with a good ear scratch lol
A big Thank You to all who have been asking about her, and i have been telling everyone who has a dog what happened hopefully Lyla can be used as a cautionary tale!









I got this cup for the vet, and printing this out for a thank you card, OH thinks too much,, but to me its not nearly enough.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

I still feel so awful for doing this to her though, will never forgive myself


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

scottishbluebird said:


> I still feel so awful for doing this to her though, will never forgive myself


Completely understand that. Although it could have been a lot worse thankfully it wasn't.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Advice listened to....


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

OMG, SBB l have only just seen this thread. I'm so glad the lovely, gentle Lyla is ok, and please stop beating yourself up. We all assume that pet shop products must be safe - and you've done everything to help her and she's come through ok.

I know what you mean though as l'm going through hell with my poor Bazilishka right now -she has a retained egg ( had 2 ).Several vets visits, 2 anaesthetics, many sleepless nights, 5 pounds in weight lost in 5 days ( me, not Baz ) through sheer stress ( and many more from my bank account, lol ), she still has one egg really high up inside her...and l'm beating myself up so much about breeding her...

Re your OH snoring and refusing to wake up whilst you're crying at night...hmmm....sounds familiar - must be a "man" thing...


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

MrsTim said:


> OMG, SBB l have only just seen this thread. I'm so glad the lovely, gentle Lyla is ok, and please stop beating yourself up. We all assume that pet shop products must be safe - and you've done everything to help her and she's come through ok.
> 
> I know what you mean though as l'm going through hell with my poor Bazilishka right now -she has a retained egg ( had 2 ).Several vets visits, 2 anaesthetics, many sleepless nights, 5 pounds in weight lost in 5 days ( me, not Baz ) through sheer stress ( and many more from my bank account, lol ), she still has one egg really high up inside her...and l'm beating myself up so much about breeding her...
> 
> Re your OH snoring and refusing to wake up whilst you're crying at night...hmmm....sounds familiar - must be a "man" thing...


I REALLY hope Bazilishka will be ok xxx


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Lyla got her stitches out today, had to drag her into the room, she is also back on the chicken and scrambled egg for few day as had been sick a few times, sure she did it on purpose, just to get the chicken again:devil:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

scottishbluebird said:


> Lyla got her stitches out today, had to drag her into the room, she is also back on the chicken and scrambled egg for few day as had been sick a few times, sure she did it on purpose, just to get the chicken again:devil:
> image


The like is for her recovery.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> The like is for her recovery.


I know!
She has been fed and is still looking for more food, but no more till bout 9.00. feel bad as they normally get treats all the time


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

That’s a decent scar,really glad she’s on the mend


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

scottishbluebird said:


> Lyla got her stitches out today, had to drag her into the room, she is also back on the chicken and scrambled egg for few day as had been sick a few times, sure she did it on purpose, just to get the chicken again:devil:
> image


Lyla Rambo: victory:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

that's a big scar, glad dogs doing well tho, them stupid bones in shop advertised for dogs should be banned. i tell everyone i know not to get them and get called a hypocrite if i give me dogs raw chicken thigh bones.......


----------

